# Roid Rage



## seven11 (Mar 25, 2005)

http://www.muchosucko.com/video-top9mlbfights.html

thats why steroids and pro hormones are banned


hehehe


----------



## gr81 (Mar 25, 2005)

what the fucc does this have to do with steroids or supps you fool. think your funny don't ya


----------



## cappo5150 (Mar 25, 2005)

I know, i was waiting for the connection.  But I did like the one batter who kicked the catcher then went after the pitcher.


----------



## seven11 (Mar 25, 2005)

its funny damn it... thats all


----------



## P-funk (Mar 25, 2005)

cappo5150 said:
			
		

> I know, i was waiting for the connection.  But I did like the one batter who kicked the catcher then went after the pitcher.



I too was waiting for the conection.

The karate kick to the catchers faces was classic!!


----------



## seven11 (Mar 25, 2005)

well the conection is that some b-players use steroids right.... and thats why i think its funny because baseball players are fighting in that video... so i said "hey look roid rage"
i dont understand how u dont find it funny.. oh well at least i do


----------



## gr81 (Mar 25, 2005)

howabout I beam you with a 98 mph fastball in the back and see hwo much steroid use has to do with you wanting to hit me... I resent all this ignorant steroid talk I hear day in and day out and I don't think the reference is funny


----------



## bigbullboy (Mar 26, 2005)

gotta agree with gr81, I'm wicked sick of reading all the ignorant shit every day. Roid this...YOU.AND YOU ONLY ARE RESPONSIBLE FOR YOUR ACTIONS.


----------



## seven11 (Mar 26, 2005)

well duuuh


----------



## seven11 (Mar 26, 2005)

but anyways i like the one where the batter kicks the catcher first and then runs after the pichter hehee


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 26, 2005)

Good stuff!!  

Robin Ventura got his ass kicked.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Mar 26, 2005)

clearly its rodi rage, how can you guys not see that, i even heared on b-player in that video say testosteroooooooneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!! and hit the other guys didnt ya hear?? dont make any excuses guys this is clearly the bad side of steroid use, is there even a good side ??


----------



## bigss75 (Mar 26, 2005)

Old nolan ryan knew how to fight just head lock the guy and swing away


----------



## Witmaster (Mar 26, 2005)

seven11 said:
			
		

> well the conection is that some b-players use steroids right.... and thats why i think its funny because baseball players are fighting in that video... so i said "hey look roid rage"
> i dont understand how u dont find it funny.. oh well at least i do


I saw the Humor in what you were trying to convey....

I think that with all the recent negative press surrounding Steroids and Prohormones, people can be a bit "sensitive" about anything said when it comes to "Roid Rage".



I thought kicking the catcher in the face was a brilliant display of strategy!


----------



## seven11 (Mar 26, 2005)

finally!!!!!!!!!!!! some body understand me


----------



## seven11 (Mar 26, 2005)

and lol hehehe he was actually screaming dbooool hehehe


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 26, 2005)

hahaha i thought it was hilarious good work seven !


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 26, 2005)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> I thought kicking the catcher in the face was a brilliant display of strategy!



ya with that kick it launched him into his run where there was no waist of time turning around; brilliant! beer in a bottle brilliant!! (sorry it was from a commercial)


----------



## seven11 (Mar 26, 2005)

hahahahhaha


----------

